# Found Pigeon



## Kristin K (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello,
I have found a pigeon in Whitby Ontario at Thickson and Manning beside the fire hall.
He's got mostly white feathers with gray/shiny purple ones around his neck and on his wing tips, the back of his head where the white feathers start is very puffy. I brought him home as he was on the road and I was afraid he would get hit by passing cars  he let me pick him up very easily.
Neon yellow tag reads*NPA UNC8 11 12
I have given him the bird seed I give to the wild birds in my yard and a dish of fresh water...he was in my yard eating and walking around in the sun, I have brought him inside and have him in a med dog crate with seeds, popcorn seeds, water and a warm, soft blanket beside the couch  I'm not sure what to do now?
Thanks,

Kristin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NPA = NATIONAL PIGEON ASSOCIATION. Contact NPA Secretary at [email protected] Please be sure to email us the band number so that we can locate the original owner for you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good save Kristin. Do keep the bird inside until the owner can be located. If the owner is not found, perhaps you can find him a home through this forum...unless you decide to keep him.
Also, do look the pigeon over carefully for any wounds. Sometimes they are difficult to see because of all the feathers.


----------



## Kristin K (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello spirit wings
I have sent an email with all the band info  thank you

Hello Charis
I will keep him warm and safe  I have tried to look over him as best I can...he lets me touch him all over with no problems, he walks great he just can't seem to fly, I haven't seen any wounds on his wings! I'll bring him out of the crate and look him over again incase I missed something. Thank you


----------



## Kristin K (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello again, 
I still have the pigeon, he seems well, he's eating, drinking and likes to flap around the living room.
I still have had no answer from the NPA!!! I'm not sure what to do with him, the animal shelters said if I bring him there they will put him down 
I need to find a home for him...please let me know who to contact about this?
Thank you so much,
Kristin K


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

This is often a problem with contacting organizations....they are often not quick to reply, if they bother at all. So, if you can look up a telephone number for the NPA, try calling them as well.

Can you post a photo of your pal ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

call by phone, they will get back to you..remember you had a weekend in there.

Phone 405-604-8792


----------



## Kristin K (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Jaye,
I just got a reply from the NPA...he is from New York part of the United Nun Club, I'm going to call the number they gave me and see what the owner would like to do. Apparently he is a show bird with clipped wings! How he got here (Ontario) is not clear yet! As soon as I find out what Iam to do I will post on here 
Thank you all for the help,
Kristin K
I'm not sure how to post a picture on here??? I have tried but no success  He is very unique looking


----------



## eshghekaftar (Mar 7, 2009)

You can also contact CPFA (Canadian Pigeon Fanciers Association)
http://www.pigeonfanciers.ca
The Band Secretary is Bob Jones: (306) 782-1771


----------



## Kristin K (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm getting no where fast with the NPA...this Pigeon needs to go to someone who can continue to care for him and give him a forever home???
I can't seem to attach a pic of him...google nun pigeon


----------



## Kristin K (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome...the pigeon was sold to an asshole in Whitby who purposely left him on the road with clipped wings, he no longer wanted him, and does not want home back! The man who sold him doesn't care either!!!! This is why I love animals and hate most ppl Errrrr


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kristin K said:


> Awesome...the pigeon was sold to an asshole in Whitby who purposely left him on the road with clipped wings, he no longer wanted him, and does not want home back! The man who sold him doesn't care either!!!! This is why I love animals and hate most ppl Errrrr


what a disapointment! If you advertise him with a picture Iam sure you will find a good home for him, he is a nice breed of pigeons that is well liked, of course ask about housing and their knowledge of care before letting him go. There is a pigeons for sale/adoption thread on this site, you can put your location in the title with his breed, there could be some members that are close enough to come get him if you feel they are suitable.


----------



## Kristin K (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you spirit wings


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, the poor thing. Yes, try to find a home for him on this site. Posting a picture of him would be helpful.


----------



## Mariposa (May 12, 2013)

*An update....*

Rocky now has a forever loving home  so happy we were able to adopt him he is an absolute character!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful little bird he is.


----------



## Mariposa (May 12, 2013)

Thank you! We are rather taken with him as well!


----------

